
Godoc has been down for 8 hours - martin_
https://github.com/golang/gddo/issues/364
======
jerf
Remember you can run a local server with all your locally-installed packages
and exactly the correct version of the core Go packages with:

    
    
        godoc -http=127.0.0.1:9000 &
    

(or local OS equivalent), which make them available at
[http://localhost:9000](http://localhost:9000).

Godoc is more useful for the searching for packages you do not currently have
than the docs themselves, because you ought to be running a local server. (I
have noticed if you add new packages the server will need to be restarted, but
it picks up on changes to existing packages as you change them.)

